# Daisy died January 2012. Pepper Arrived April 2012



## DaisysDad (Jan 18, 2012)

To all of you that have recently lost their best bud, there is hope, believe me.

Daisy was my best bud. She went to work with me every day. I am a builder and she loved to ride in the truck and see the workers and customers. 

(Daisy as a Pup and in January)
















She died in January. Since the economy has been so bad we were unable to buy a new pup. February and March went by and the house was so quiet. My wife and I fell into a funk, and it was due to the lack of a pup. Now for the weird part. Five days in a row I had dreams and in the dreams were Goldens, lots of them. And one in particular stood out. The golden with a bad back leg. I knew it was Daisy because she couldn't use her rear leg due to the cancer. 

I didn't tell my wife about the dreams. So on the fifth day I went to a project site and ran into an electrician and we talked about dogs. He immediately said that a friend of his in New Hampshire just had a litter of Goldens. I told Larry that were not the market due to economic issues. He pushed a little and we called his friend who emailed a photo of the litter. I forwarded it to my wife, just for fun, and we talked about it when I got home from work. The gal in New Hampshire explained that there were 2 pups left (you see, we just had to call!) and that someone was coming up in 2 days make a selection.

Well thats all it took for my wife to say "looks like you are going on a road trip tomorrow morning". We decided, or should I say she decided that we were getting a new dog. The price was HALF what folks were charging on the Main Line (suburb of Philadelphia), and at that point price didn't matter. Only replacing the quiet in our home.

So the next morning I got up and told my wife about the 5 days of Golden Retriever dreams, and that Daisy with the bad leg was with them. Surprised and kind of weirded out she looked at me. And then she said "Do you what today is?". "TODAY IS DAISY'S BIRTHDAY". I was shocked, and still am. I believe that Daisy was telling me to GO GET THAT PUP!
(And our new Pup, Pepper!)

























So, for those of you that have lost a pup, I have one thing to say..... GO GET THAT PUP! Believe me, your dog would want you to.

Take Care,
Tim
(And here was the litter)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss of Daisy. She was a beauty. I'm glad you made the decision to get another golden to help heal the wound.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so happy for you all. I can only imagine how empty your house must have seemed. Wishing you many happy, healthy years with Pepper. I'm sure Daisy is somewhere up there thrilled that you are sharing the love with another golden.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you Daisy for watching over your mom and dad and leading them to precious Pepper to help fill their home and hearts with happiness again. 

When they leave such a void I think they've done their jobs well here, teaching us to love, and Daisy didn't give up her job even though she isn't by your side now.

Welcome home Pepper!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome home Pepper.

I do believe Daisy had a paw in helping bring you to your new home. New love is the best way to fill the holes a loss leaves in our hearts IMO.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tim*



DaisysDad said:


> To all of you that have recently lost their best bud, there is hope, believe me.
> 
> Daisy was my best bud. She went to work with me every day. I am a builder and she loved to ride in the truck and see the workers and customers.
> 
> ...


Tim: I have no doubt that Daisy had her paws in your getting that precious puppy!! Congrats to you, your wife and pepper-I know Daisy will be watching over you!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry you lost Daisy - she was gorgeous! We lost our girl, also a Daisy January 2012 so understand completely how empty your house must have been.

I think your Daisy definitely played a part in sending beautiful Pepper to you! Glad that he is helping to heal your hearts a little, Daisy will be so happy you have a new golden to love


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I lost Jenni in January, after losing Caesar before that. Your post brought back all the pain and sorrow. But I am so happy for you. Your Daisy was a beautiful girl. Her smile and sugar face were as beautiful as I have ever seen... Brought a smile to my tear filled face.

Pepper is a great looking pup, and I am sure that you two will become best friends. It has been about 4 months since Jenni went to the bridge with Daisy, I have just started to feel the desire to get another buddy. I think it will be awhile for me though because I graduate from college this weekend with two classes to pick up in early summer. Just don't have the time to expend on a puppy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What a beautiful story.

Pepper is just adorable. I'm sure the house is far from quiet now! And that's good!


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Daisy...Sounds like Pepper was meant to be with you and your wife. 

Our Cassie, who went to the bridge as well in February and we just got a new puppy as well 2 weeks ago. I beleive you are correct, in getting a new puppy to add joy back in your family, but it has to be the right time, and it sounds like you both knew it was time....Enjoy


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I definitely believe that Daisy sent Pepper to you! I'm so glad that you adopted beautiful Pepper!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Daisy, but have a feeling that she sent Pepper your way. Just as you will always love and remember Daisy, you are blessed with now being able to let a new pup into your lives and hearts.

Sleep softly now Daisy


----------



## mydisneykids (May 8, 2012)

Pepper is adorable. And I believe that Daisy will be her guardian angel and watch over her always.
We lost Dakota in January and he was my baby. And we brought home Brylin 10 days ago and the joy that new puppylife brings into the house is amazing.

The best of luck with Pepper.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Daisy, you were given a very special gift by her coming to you in your dreams. She will always be with you and hold a very special place in your heart. Although you can never replace one dog with another, each dog that comes into your is special and there for a reason. I truly believe Daisy would not want to see you sad and lonely.

Congratulations on Pepper, she's adorable. I hope she fills your home and lives with much needed joy and love for years to come. 

Last year I lost my old guy at the age of 15.5, he'd been with us since he was 8 weeks old. We missed him so much, wished he was still with us although we knew it was not possible. Within two weeks of losing him and our house being so quiet and us feeling so lost without him, I adopted a young golden boy from my County H.S. He has been a blessing in so many ways to us and his big sister Roxy.He has brought joy and laughter back into our lives and home. 

Enjoy Pepper, looking forward to seeing many pictures of her.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

I am sorry about Daisy and thanks for sharing your story. and now Pepper will make lots of joy back to you and your wife

I knew how it feel, feel so quiet cos i have been on that situation when couple years ago i had 3 goldens and 1 yorkshire terrier and suddenly all of them just gone 
for couple years after that, i am not having any dog and now i have 2 dogs and on sunday i will adopt a new dog a pug cos her owner want to move into apt and can't bring her


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry about Daisy and soooo happy about your new Pepper! Both are beautiful. I couldn't agree more about a new dog helping to heal a broken heart as long as the time is right. Enjoy her.


----------



## megkate (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting this beautiful story. Your beautiful Daisy brought a tear to my eyes - that sweet, sweet face. I am sorry you lost her but glad Pepper is now in your life. We, too, lost our Tucker in January and were without a fur baby until yesterday. 
We just brought home our new little boy Darby, He is adorable and he has made this a very special Mother's Day for me. I LOVE him!


----------

